# Ollech&wajs 46mm Pilot



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Here are a couple of pics



















it is a very comfortable watch to wear at 46mm super ouality.

Cheers

Mal


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Glad you like it I lost out by 18 seconds ... you were pretty slick!

I had to pay the full price - still good value for the money.


----------

